# how to record from Digital Video Camera



## anappledaily

I have ati 9800 and and a digitical video camera and i was wonderin if n.e body could point me on how to do it... even a site would help..

wats the best software to use and does adobe have n.e tin?


----------



## Praetor

> i was wonderin if n.e body could point me on how to do it


Do ... what?



> n.e tin


I assume that web-bonics for anything?


----------



## anappledaily

record what i've video taped on my on my Dv camera onto my computer so i can burn it onto a dvd


----------



## aqsg72

*Huh*



> record what i've video taped on my on my Dv camera onto my computer so i can burn it onto a dvd



But surely you can just copy these video files across to your computer using firewire/usb with the cables which should have been supplied with your camera?


----------



## anappledaily

n.e software that i need?


----------



## aqsg72

> n.e software that i need?



Well no, not if all you want to do is copy the files across to your computer at the moment. Windows will recognise a device has been connected and add an extra drive you will notice in my computer that you can transfer your files from.


----------



## anappledaily

what if i want to make a menue and cut it into scnes


----------



## Fure6

I like Adobe Premeire for my movies that i edit. Adobe is great for me. You can do alot of stuff with it and once you get everything down it's not that hard to remember anything. 

You need a firewire card and a free slot to stick it in, in your computer. the attached picture is a firewire card. 

you also need a farely fast computer. You should have, at the bare minumium, 256MB of RAM. you can find how much your computer has at http://www.crucial.com/store/listmfgr.asp?cat=RAM. Start by putting your computer maker in the box on the screen.

When you talk about "menus on the screens" do you mean like what a DVD has? do you want to make DVDs? if you want to make dvds, you need a DVD-R(W). These are pretty expensive if you get a good one. the actual DVD's that the movies go on are really expesive compared to normal CD's also. A DVD-/+RW that i randomly clicked on the best buy website is $129.99: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1083714106539&skuId=6714521&type=product.

If you want to make the menus and you have the DVD-(+)R(W) rom, you will need DVD editing softwere. Adobe will just let you edit the movie but it won't let you put it to DVD (at least the version of adobe premiere i have). i don't know of any dvd editing softwere out there...


----------



## anappledaily

i have all the hardware just not sure how to as of software


----------



## Fure6

anappledaily said:
			
		

> i have all the hardware just not sure how to as of software


i'm guessing that means you don't know which softwere to buy?? if that's the case, and you have a broadband/cabel modem, than you should download a file sharing program (kazaa, kazza, morpheus, slsknet, ect...), search for "vidoe editing software, download it, and try some out.


----------



## computerdude2004

Use Adobe Premiere, as Fure6 suggested. Don't do anything illegal with P2P programs.  If you want to try something get a demo from the manufacturers website.


----------

